# View Forum without pictures option?



## raven (May 7, 2002)

It's not easy viewing the Forum at work because of all the signature piccies - big pictures of TTs make it a bit obvious you're not working. I have actually removed mine for this reason.

I like them though, and it would be great if I could view the Forum without them. I know I can do this through IE, but could it be done directly through the Forum? The reason being that I like to see piccies on my work related sites and don't want to have to keep switching something on IE.

Just a thought.... :-/


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I think there's a mod available to disable signatures being viewed in a thread... I'll check.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Nice one. Thanks. ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

If you click on reply and scroll down past the message box, you can read the whole thread very easily. 

No need to read through different pages either, as it is all on the one long thread.


----------

